# Yosemite



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

We are looking for a campground near the park and perfer the West side, enterance, has anyone stayed or know a good CG near the park? Thanks.
Rob


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We used to stay in Upper Pines every year in our pop-up. I don't believe there are any sites within the park with hook-ups. It is hard to get in there, but it's well worth the effort. Make sure your rig isn't too big for that campground.

Here's the National Park Service Web Site

If you need hook-ups, then you'll probably have to stay outside the park in Oakhurst or Mariposa.

Here's web site with info on a few sites just outside the park: Yosemite Camping Yosemite Pines RV park has mixed reviews. There's also a KOA in Mariposa.

Have a great time, you'll love it there.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Rats - I was thinking about Yosemite Lakes (playground for the kids, etc.). Also thinking about Wawona, just to stay out of all the hubub.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Personally, I would not worry to much about the mixed ratings at these parks, unless they say something negative about safety. You will spend very little time at the campground anyway. Yosemite is "God's Country" and most of your time is spent exploring and enjoying it. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I can give you great ones on the eastern side. No west though. Sorry.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Why not just stay in the park? If you can get reservations and can live without hookups, there's no better place to be. Bring bikes, and you won't even have to drive anywhere until its time to leave.
Kevin P.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Because everything is full when we want to go. We may end up going somewhere else, but people in our party want to get to Yosemite if we can.
Rob


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

And4togo said:


> Because everything is full when we want to go. We may end up going somewhere else, but people in our party want to get to Yosemite if we can.
> Rob
> [snapback]95248[/snapback]​


Ah yes, we're in the same boat this summer. FWIW, Sequoia/Kings Canyon doesn't fill up very quickly at all, and is still a lot of fun. We usually go to Yosemite in October to avoid the problem. 
Kevin P.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

When we couldn't get into Yosemite one year, we spent a week at Sequoia and had a great time.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks guys, we also spent a week at Kings/Sequoia park last summer and loved it, that may be where we go again, which isn't bad at all. 
Rob


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

The western CGs are all pretty good. Do try too stay away from the CGs in the valley. They're crowded and noisy. You may want to keep an eye on the availability. A couple of years ago, we were able to get a 1 week reservation after someone cancelled.


----------

